# Praise the helix!!!!!!!!!



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

So . . . . I don't know how many know about this, but there is this thing going on on twitch TV where they are trying to beat a Pokemon game (pokemon red) by controling the character through command inputs. Everyone who watches the stream can input a command like; left,right,up,down,a,b (all buttons on the gameboy colour) to move the character. There is about 70 000 people doing this now, for 5days3h2m46s. I absolutely love watching this, there has been some hilarious developments which resulted in funny memes. Anyways heres the link, for those of you who like pokemon (like me) and would like a good chuckle. They are currently stuck at the team rocket HQ 
http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

about the only video game i ever played was sonic the hedgehog..wasn't all that good at it either..lol


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

lol Pokemon is great, alot of age groups play it. I started when I was 10 and it still has me in its grip.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Every guy classified as a "nerd" was talking about that today.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Every guy classified as a "nerd" was talking about that today.


Not me. I'm a homeschooled computer geek that builds his own computers and makes websites for fun. I am the leader of a decent sized clan of over 60 people, almost 70 and i donate all my bandwidth to server hosting. I'd say I'm about as nerdy and geeky as you can get....... I personally despise pokemon. FOR STAR WARS!!!!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Lol ZD every guy should have talked about it.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Dorks... LOL!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

So little update, they defeated the maze after roughly 24h of playing it  and now they are stuck somewhere else, who knows where.


----------

